# Is sashimi more than just raw fish?



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok. So I really don't like cooked fish that much but LOVE LOVE LOVE sashimi. It just melts in my mouth and I really get it when Gollum calls fish "juicy sweet!" The thing is that sashimi is really bloody expensive and I am wondering if I could just eat raw salmon/tuna from the store. Is there a difference?


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but when I lived in a place where sushi and sashimi were readily available, there was a specialty fish market a few blocks from my house. They had different grades of fish. Things that could be eaten raw were clearly distinguished from the other fish, even if it was the same kind. Now, perhaps this was just an effort to overcharge, but I was told that the sashimi grade fish does matter. But I don't really know why it mattered.

And I think cooked fish is completely and utterly nasty. I haven't had a bite of fish since leaving SoCal. Actually, strike that, my husband made salmon one day. I did choke some down to be polite and to be willing to try new things since he put in all the effort, but I was turning green so I didn't eat much and he hasn't made it since.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I wouldn't attempt it. they really know what they're doing with the certain cuts and high quality fish (at least, the good places!)


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I have bought raw salmon or tuna at the upscale type of natural food store (like a Whole Foods or Wild Oats) and asked the person at the counter which fish is the freshest as I would be eating it raw. I had a pretty good experience with that--they would always say if they thought one type or the other was not a good choice that particular day. I never got sick from it.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wednesday* 
I have bought raw salmon or tuna at the upscale type of natural food store (like a Whole Foods or Wild Oats) and asked the person at the counter which fish is the freshest as I would be eating it raw. I had a pretty good experience with that--they would always say if they thought one type or the other was not a good choice that particular day. I never got sick from it.

Is it as good as restaurant bought sashimi? Eating fish raw just feels very *right* to me and I want to learn how to do it safely without needing to go to a restaurant.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

As pp mentioned, you need to look for sushi grade fish. An experienced fish vendor should be able to tell you what's sushi grade. If they're not sure or hesitate, I wouldn't eat the fish raw from the vendor. The sushi grade fish from the market does taste as good as in a restaurant, but usually it's very expensive so it's only a bit cheaper than eating sashimi at a restaurant. To be able to eat it raw, the fish needs to be very very fresh and handled and stored properly. And you need to buy it and eat it the same day.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.

Are any of you NTers? How do you think raw fish fits in with NT?


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I live in Japan. Not all fish can be eaten raw, salmon should not be eaten raw unless it has been frozen first. as other pp mentioned there are different grades of fish. You need really fresh fish to eat it raw. Slicing it thinly and uniformly is a bit of an art form here.
Gotta agree it is yummy.
Kathryn


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
Is it as good as restaurant bought sashimi? Eating fish raw just feels very *right* to me and I want to learn how to do it safely without needing to go to a restaurant.

I thought the main hazard with eating raw fish was the risk of ingesting parasites. I could be wrong...but my assumption was that the parasites will be there whether the fish is 2 hours old or 48 hours old, kwim? It seems like if the fish was kept properly chilled there shouldn't be bacterial issues.

But what do I know, I'm fairly reckless with regard to what I'll ingest. (Cookie fell on the ground? No problem!)


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

From what I understand, its parasitic worms that people should be worried about in raw fish. As a pp said, they flash freeze the fish in part to preserve it and also to kill off the parasites.

They did a segment on raw fish and sashimi on a show on the Food network a while ago. I can't for the life of me remember what show it was though.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
Thanks for the feedback.

Are any of you NTers? How do you think raw fish fits in with NT?

Perfectly. There's a recipe in NT for a lactofermented fish as well. Dd likes to eat raw fish with me (dh caught) while we prepare it to cook.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i buy sushi grade fish from the japanese market. it's quite a bit less expensive than the sushi grade fish at upscale specialty markets and it's wonderful. i grew up eating sashimi quite often, my mother is japanese and she would get it our local japanese market back in the day.

i do agree that raw fish is infinitely tastier than cooked.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidspiration* 
i
i do agree that raw fish is infinitely tastier than cooked.









Yeh, its strange since I grew up HATING fish (unless it was beer-battered and then I only ate it for the batter).

Almost 30 years later I re-discover it an my favourite food!


----------

